# slot car mythbuster?



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

Are you thinking what i'm thinking???










says authentically scaled... I wonder how authentic....










hmmmmm.........










do two wrongs make a "Wright"?










tune in next week and find out!!!!! (this may require more thought...)

john


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

It'll never get off the ground........ bad joke lol


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

This is like the fan powered car in reverse!!! :lol:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the pitch of the prop isn't going to be enough to move that at any RPM. it is too small. it may be authentically scaled, but the props others are using are designed to move air, that is designed to look good.
just my opinion and I do hope you disprove me.


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

alpink said:


> the pitch of the prop isn't going to be enough to move that at any RPM. it is too small. it may be authentically scaled, but the props others are using are designed to move air, that is designed to look good.
> just my opinion and I do hope you disprove me.


Ah Al, you've given me far too much credit - i was more looking at it as a potential glider - the tyco chassis with no traction magnets is the intended motive power - i was just thinking that if it were "accurate", at the scale speeds that these cars can go, we might see a little ground leavin' action. i mean, whats the take off speed of a cessna 1:1 anyway>? 

In all reality, i don't expect it to do anything at all, but i picked up this model prebuilt for a buck to use as scenery, and when i saw it sitting next to a chassis, my mind began to wander...


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

LOL, well, I guess I jumped the gun on that one.
yeah, might get airborne. I was thinking similarly to joeLED.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

looks cool, but cut the flaps loose and tilt them up a bit, yeah?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Put a firecracker in it!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

If you're looking for an actual take off, a balsa wood plane might actually get off the ground. Tether it to the body with a short bit of string, and it might make it. I can't see it picking up the car too, but that chassis should go fast enough to keep a light weight plane air born.


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm thinking that even if you could get it going fast enough, as soon as it starts to achieve flight you would loose connection to the power and it would settle down. It would only gain enough speed/lift to make it run poor.
hope i'm wrong!


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

I think you'll need a good fast car with powerful traction magnets to offset the lift from the glider and keep it on the track while it accelerates. Set the track up as a ramp. When the car goes off the end of the ramp it needs to have plenty of speed to allow it to take flight. 

Before you do any of that, test the car/glider to make sure it really will glide okay by throwing it. Maybe it'd be coolest if you set it up to do a loop-the-loop.

I have a super-G car with a spinner arm that I have calculated to have a top end over 30 MPH. Attaching a glider to it and a long enough stratightaway should allow it to approach that speed. And 30 mph is plenty to get a glider to work for at least a short flight.

I know there are drag cars that'll go way faster than that.

So to sum it up, with a little bit of technology, and some beer, this oughta be doable. 

Call the mythbusters!!


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Put a firecracker in it!!!


Ahhhhh, that's toooo funny!!!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------

